# Using pee pads when outside to avoid parvo?



## PandaSPUR (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I already have a thread here with a bunch of basic questions, but figured I'd start a new thread for this specific question, hoping to get more replies.

So my puppy will be here next week. I want to take him with me in a carrier bag to stores, friends houses, parks, etc. But of course I cant/wont let him walk around public areas because I'm afraid of parvo.

Should I bring pee pads for him to use when he's outside? Or is that unnecessary?
I know most people say to just find a spot that dogs dont frequent, but living in NYC, I dont think such a place exists.

Basically I'd set the pee pad on the ground, then take him out of his bag, and place him on the pee pad. I'll probably also have to stop him from wandering around. He does his business, I toss the pad. If he refuses to do his business... I'll probably still have to toss the pad since its been on the floor I assume.

I'll probably get a lot of weird and confused looks though, for using pee pads outdoors lol..


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Depends on how high the risk of parvo in your area is


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It really does depend on the risk where you are. I live about 90min north of the city and parvo is about non-existent except in lower socioeconomic areas. My vet actually encouraged me to take my 9 week old pup out on walks and into public spaces without carrying him. 

I would talk to your vet and see what they say about whether that is necessary or not.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

I am on the same situation as elrohwen, my vet actually told me I had to take her out in the city so she can get used to buses, cars, bikes and trams while she's young and I live pretty much in the heart of my city (though admittedly it's not NYC). So I agree with the posts above and talk to your vet about Parvo incidents in your area.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Cailin said:


> I am on the same situation as elrohwen, my vet actually told me I had to take her out in the city so she can get used to buses, cars, bikes and trams while she's young and I live pretty much in the heart of my city (though admittedly it's not NYC). So I agree with the posts above and talk to your vet about Parvo incidents in your area.


I also agree with the above. Parvo is not prevalent in my area, and we had Alannah out and about at 8-9 weeks. I would check with your vet for a recommendation.


----------



## PandaSPUR (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmm I see.. After reading about parvo, and how basically only bleach can kill it, I feel paranoid that its everywhere lol.

But okay, I'll go chat with my vet first. thanks everyone!


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Talk to a vet in your area. I'm positive that the vets in NYC get this question all of the time and they'll know what to recommend. You could also try to Google the problem. If you can't find anywhere, then I'd leave her indoors until the shots are done.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

What kind of puppy will you be getting?? Certain breeds (like rottweilers) are more susceptible to parvo than others. If I lived in NYC with a rottie puppy, I would be way more vigilant than most puppy owners would be. I would definitely talk with you vet about your concerns. 

Right now in Central MA, Parvo is at epidemic proportions. http://www.mass.gov/eea/docs/agr/advisory-dar-parvovirus-outbreaks-6-14-13.pdf

Just this week, a friend of mine's 10 year old Sheltie was diagnosed with parvo after letting his vaccinations slide. I think it had been 4 years since his last distemper/parvo vaccine and she had planned on doing titers later on this year for him. She has two other dogs...one of which she brought to an agility trial were I was over the weekend. She didn't know her older dog had parvo...just that he was sick when she showed up at the show. Lars had close contact with that dog she brought....we got his booster updated today even though he's not due until next year. (O had his in March so he should be fine.)

Parvo is every where since it is a virus and it can be lethal. I probably wouldn't be as nutty about this post right now if I didn't know someone personally who was dealing with it in an older dog. And...that I had to go and update shots today because of it in my own dogs. Better be safe than sorry with your puppy.


----------



## PandaSPUR (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm getting an Alaskan Klee Kai. As far as I know, they're not any more susceptible to parvo than the average breed.

But ouch.. I'd be too nervous to have a puppy if my area had an outbreak.
From google searching though, it seems like the outer boroughs of NYC had an outbreak a few years ago. Nothing else more recent showed up from a simple search.

Will definitely talk to my vet once I get Ares and bring him in for initial checkup.

And yea, its the fact that is a virus, and hearing stories like these that make me so nervous about parvo :\
Although my neighbor has a few puppies, probably not vaccinated =.=, and they've been alive for a few months now.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

is there like a map that shows where parvo is most prevalent? I'm trying to look it up but can't find anything


----------

